

Refactoring with Loops and Collection Pipelines - ingve
http://www.martinfowler.com/articles/refactoring-pipelines.html

======
bshimmin
Did Martin really need to invent the important-sounding term "collection
pipeline" for this?

~~~
aikah
well, it takes what it takes to sell consultancy.You have to be a bit
"creative", make the old stuff new, marketing is at the center of any
consultancy /s

I mean that's how things work, you don't have to invent anything, just make up
some new expressions.

~~~
Afton
> I mean that's how things work, you don't have to invent anything, just make
> up some new expressions.

Let's be somewhat more charitable, and say "you don't have to invent anything,
just provide an insight". Which is pretty reasonably, I think.

~~~
aikah
agreed.

------
runT1ME
Fowler has it backwards, list comprehension is a subset of LINQ syntax which
is full monadic comprehension (among other things)

------
ctdean
I'm all for threading and pipelining when appropriate, but I don't find these
any easier to read. The nested example in particular is harder to follow.

This is in sharp contrast to Python list comprehensions, which are very
straight forward and understandable.

------
nartz
What about the performance implications, i.e. depending on language, you are
iterating the list multiple times, which can be slower sometimes than just one
iteration through.

------
jasonkostempski
Is there some advantage to not having the "handle" null check the first
"Where"?

